# We're Baaaack!!!



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, we returned to Iowa on Sunday, after heading out to Lakeshore last week to pick up our new 23RS. All in all it was a great experience and worth the long wait.

It was nice to finally meet Marci and see some photo's of the new family additions. They are adorable.

Michael drew the short straw and was our assigned service rep to walk us through the trailer and tend to our needs the two days we were there. He was very patient with us camping newbies. I'm sure they were anxious to see us go, but I have nothing but positive comments on how much they were willing to help us and answer our questions.

I'm sure it didn't hurt that we decided to go with an extended warranty... I wasn't going to do it, but caved to the wished of the DW... In the end, much cheaper than marriage counseling!









I had created a PDI checklist based on information gleaned from the board that worked great for us. There were a number of little items that I don't think we would have caught if it wasn't for this site. All the critical issues were address, with only the minor cosmetic ones remaining (even some of those were fixed).

By the way, Lakeshore certainly reads these boards. Brian from Lakeshore was walking around with someone who I think was a rep from Keystone (can't remember his name). We talked briefly on why we chose an Outback and Brian asked if we were the one's from Iowa who had posted on the board, he remembered that I was complaining about the weather.

We camped one night on-site at Lakeshore, giving us a chance to do our own PDI at our leisure and then they addressed our issues the next morning before we took off to camp at Hoffmaster state park (a local state park recommended by someone on this board). By the way, I'd highly recommend the campground, the location is just beautiful... unfortunately for us it was cold and rainy pretty much the entire time we were there.









Our trip back from Michigan to Iowa was for the most part uneventful. While I didn't have any experiences I'd consider trailer sway, I can say I certainly knew that the trailer was behind me! Not sure if I should chalk it up to never having towed before or if there are tweaks needed to my hitch setup. Something on my list to check out. At least we made it home in one piece! We saw a trailer turned over in the ditch just east of Iowa City!!







Needless to say it kept me focused on the road. (By the way it didn't look to be an Outback)

Being newbies to this whole camping thing I was pretty intimidated going into this, but I was surprised how smoothly everything went. We had no problems setting up and tearing down after each night of camping (3 separate stops in all). I just think its a testament to all the great advice and info I was able to glean from this board over the last couple of years.

We did manage to implement on valuable mod on the trip and I have a few other questions, but I'll post those in different topics... Got to get my post count up you know.









I guess I'll end this post by sharing one final comment...

About three years ago I first got this hair-brained idea that our family should get a camper. It took a couple of years to finally wear the DW down enough to actually "allow" me to pull the trigger, but I could tell that she was still skeptical of the whole thing, and was just humoring me. However, on the way home after dropping the trailer off at the storage unit she leaned over to me and said... "You know, I really think I'm going to enjoy camping in the trailer".

I was almost floored... I hooked her in on our first trip and I was just hoping it wasn't going to be a total disaster. Once again, I want to thank Lakeshore for making our initial experience so great. And this board for giving us the tools we needed to have an enjoyable camping experience right out the chute.

You guys are the greatest!!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations on such a great first trip. Glad to hear everything went so well.
It's great when a 2 year old hair brained idea turns into reality and even the Mrs. is happy.
Have a great Summer in your new Outback.

Lou


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Junkman
















Home!

AND Congratulations on your new 23rs! 









Glad to hear that everything went well and that you made it home safely. 
Yes, life is definitely good when your wife admits that she is going to enjoy camping after all








I am the one who is constantly hounding my husband about going camping. 
It's the only way I actually get to spend quality time with DH and our son, and that time is so precious!

Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is awesome! I'm glad you had a good experience and
your DW has seen the light!
I think your children will benefit from the camping experience
as well and pass the love of camping on...

Camping is what you make it.... Do it for you and your family.
If you like espresso in the morning, bring an espresso machine.
If you like a movie in the evening... well you get the point.
It's not about "roughing it" anymore, I think it is about family, relaxing, and outdoors.
(but if roughing it is what you like, then that's OK too)

Get-Out...Get-Away...Get-Campin'!
MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. Great story and I'm glad DW likes the tt. You guys are gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

junkman,

What a great story. Congrats on your first experience.

I think you guys made an excellent decision. And I'm sure y'all are just starting an amazing journey for the entire family.

Once again, congrats!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great experience! Time to break-out the Equalizer manual and go over the hitch setup, though


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!

Sounds like you had a wonderful trip, and now the DW is even happy!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Junkman,

Congratulations on your new tt and that you had a great experience..We purchased from Lakeshore too.

We didn't camp due to reports of snow. Being newbies we didn't want to deal with that. Sounds like we need to go back and check out the area. Only three hours from here.

Kathleen


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Outback! Glad you had a successful trip.

E


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Glad to hear you were happy with the whole experience I have had my 23rs for 3 years and love it.


----------

